
Ask HN: 2020, a broken year. A golden year? - bourgoisloic
89 days ago, predictions were made for the coming decade: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=21941278<p>How true are they still ?<p>What do you believe will happen ?<p>I imagine some kind of therapy by confinement. A person is locked (with their consent) in a small room, in which we find many art supplies: music gear, brushes and paint, cooking ingredients, clay, a computer for all digital creation, anything she wishes for.<p>This person is invited to realise she&#x27;s mostly not limited by the physicality of the world she lives in, but by her own mind.<p>In this day and age, in this new decade, a lot is possible. We just need to ask for it, make the required efforts to see it happen.<p>Thoughts ?
======
rvz
It's more like a false start to the new year.

Most of those predictions were derived from users possessing second-hand
crystal balls, especially those predicting acquisitions, IPOs and political
matters. Nobody in that thread ever predicted that a widespread SARS-like
virus would destroy and cause mass upset unless they had looked into the news
in around November 2019.

Mind you, I actually did predict a crash this year and the importance of
healthcare in 2020. However, I wasn't correct on the cause of the crash though
but it seems my predications looks as if they are the most accurate so far:

Pre-coronavirus predictions [0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21926473](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21926473)

Post-coronavirus predictions [1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22663119](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22663119)

